# What do you rwcommend?



## chase creek (Nov 23, 2009)

Doing a solo thru-hike on the Shore-to-Shore Trail in June, and want to take a SIMPLE handheld GPS along to record location and distance traveled. Must operate off of AA batteries. Don't need any of the other bells and whistles, but must be able to aquire sats thru the tree cover.
Of course, every sales person I talk to says "No problem" with the sat aquisition, then proceeds to tell me all about the latest high $ unit, usually meant for car use. Looking for some practical advise.

Anything like that out there?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.findmespot.com/en/

"Spot"
They allow you to log your location in real-time via Sat so family and friends can track where you are. (if you want :lol Plus, in the event of an emergency can let others know. Nice if you are going solo.

The basic unit is $99 but have a $50 mail-in rebate until the end of the year... Service runs $99 a year and up depending on features.

I have not used one. I tracked a good friend on his south America fishing trip and was really cool. Another one uses it for fishing in the Gulf of Mex. A few others as a back up in air craft.

Just an idea ???


----------



## chase creek (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for. I'm partnering with the Toledo Area Food Bank to raise funds, and they wanted to know if there was a way they and the local media could track my progress on their web page.. I think this is exactly what we're looking for.


----------

